# Post Picture of New Truck



## Vinny (Jul 21, 2007)

Just got my new truck. How do I post a picture??


----------



## rbsremodeling (Nov 12, 2007)

Vinny said:


> Just got my new truck. How do I post a picture??



I dont know about you but there is a button in my truck that I press that uploads its photo to the internet. 

What kind of lame truck did you buy?:w00t:


----------



## Nathan (Jul 21, 2003)

Vinny said:


> How do I post a picture??


http://www.contractortalk.com/showthread.php?t=6001


----------



## JBBS (Jan 17, 2008)

rbsremodeling said:


> I dont know about you but there is a button in my truck that I press that uploads its photo to the internet.
> 
> What kind of lame truck did you buy?:w00t:



Thats funny, I think my wife came with that option too!


----------



## rbsremodeling (Nov 12, 2007)

JBBS said:


> Thats funny, I think my wife came with that option too!


I think your right I press those buttons a few times. bada bing bada bow. I be here all week folks :w00t:


That was to easy:clap:


----------



## JBBS (Jan 17, 2008)

Dang it, there she goes again. 







This thread = hijacked sama:


----------



## rino1494 (Jan 31, 2006)

Where's the pic ??


----------



## denick (Feb 13, 2006)

Where is this picture????


----------



## jmic (Dec 10, 2005)

Forget about it now, it's not new anymore. Probably a couple of dings and scratches to boot. :whistling


----------



## rino1494 (Jan 31, 2006)

n00b


----------



## denick (Feb 13, 2006)

Vinny! Where are the pictures?


----------



## denick (Feb 13, 2006)

Vinny?


----------



## MALCO.New.York (Feb 27, 2008)

And a where did a Vincenzo go?????


----------



## denick (Feb 13, 2006)

Here they are Vinny's trucks,


----------



## denick (Feb 13, 2006)

More of Vinny's trucks,


----------



## Bodger (Oct 23, 2008)

Mighty nice toys!


----------



## Vinny (Jul 21, 2007)

Thanks Nick, for getting the picture posted for me


----------



## ruskent (Jun 20, 2005)

vinny got it going on.


Nice trucks!


----------



## tnmtn (Dec 15, 2006)

very nice trucks. how do you like the roll off system on the 4300?


----------



## Cole (Aug 27, 2004)

Wow, very nice!


----------



## Vinny (Jul 21, 2007)

tnmtn said:


> very nice trucks. how do you like the roll off system on the 4300?


Its great. We have this truck and a GMC 6500 4 door, set up the same way. The GMC was our first try at it and we goofed badly. We ended up with a truck that was too heavyto start with.

The goal was to make what you see, carrying what you see and come in under the 26000 lb cut off. The first GMC set up was way over. So we redisigned (and re bought) a new lighter hook lift, shortened the wheel base, lightened the body, and went to alluminum where we could and we got it down to the mark. 

Then we bought and built the IHC in the photo. 

In that behind the cab box are the long hanled tools like rakes and shovels, but there is also a 50 gallon diesel tank too. 

Both trucks have 2 pto's so I have one for the hook and one for a 125 cfm pto driven compressor. 

When we roll out with one of these we want for nothing and the versitility of a hook lift is awsome for material deliveries, or body change overs


----------



## ruskent (Jun 20, 2005)

Vinny lets see some more equipment pics.


I check out your website. Your masonry work is really top notch.


----------



## Vinny (Jul 21, 2007)

ruskent said:


> Vinny lets see some more equipment pics.
> 
> 
> I check out your website. Your masonry work is really top notch.


Thanks Matt. I'll try to post what I can. I tried to add a bunch of photos to my album but the sizes were too big and I still cant figure out how to resize them. 

Maybe I'll send them email to you


----------



## tgeb (Feb 9, 2006)

Nice trucks! 

You clearly have spent quite a bit of time working out the details so you can be efficient. And that Mack is a gem. :whistling


----------

